# Off to St.Jean  April 16th



## JustinIverson (1 Mar 2005)

Hey guys i just got a call from the local recruiter at noon today saying that i have a job offer from the PPCLI for Infantry... And i get sworn in on March 23rd and my basic starts April 16th I'm just all excited now and the wait should be well worth it even know I'm totally in yet i just keep getting a Lil closer at a time but this is a big step i think. Well anyone else who gets the same date plz write to me or reply to this even OK I'm Justin by the way see ya.


----------



## Skinny (1 Mar 2005)

Good for you justin, how long has your wait been?


----------



## JustinIverson (1 Mar 2005)

Thank you. Its been about 4 months i kinda lucked out there are you going same thing ?


----------



## Skinny (1 Mar 2005)

I'm done everything but I'm still waiting(from the very start it has been 8 months so far), i would think they should be calling me very soon.


----------



## JustinIverson (2 Mar 2005)

yea most likely since its only been 4 months for me about you are going for Infantry 031 Regs right?


----------



## patrick666 (2 Mar 2005)

Hey Justin!

Good luck man! Good chattin' with ya! 

I hope everything goes well for you during basic and you really enjoy yourself in the 031. Keep in touch and let me know how basic training goes for you. I will, hopefully, see you on the field in 6 months as an Engineer. The papers are in - hurry up and wait. 

Once again, congratulations!

Cheers

Patrick (I'd talk to ya on MSN but someone changed the pw on my account - getting it sorted out)


----------



## JustinIverson (2 Mar 2005)

well thanks agian man i really do hope the waiting was well worth and to see ya in the feild sometime would be quite fun in itself.

Someone changed my password on my Infantry_Soldier_04@hotmail.com account which totally pisses me off i wanna hopefully have some people read this that are on my course you know but no bites yet lol 

Hope to hear from ya soon man. 
Justin,


----------



## INGm (2 Mar 2005)

Hey Justin.  Congratulations on getting the call, guess you got lucky eh.  When I seen this post, I called my recruiter right away and asked him why am I waiting so long and some people are getting in right away, and the man just told me the fiscal year is april and that's when they start calling.  Pretty weird in my opinion.  Well, hope you get your msn back so we can chat more. And good luck with your career.


----------



## JustinIverson (2 Mar 2005)

yea man its kinda weird how i only been waiting about 4 months and im in i guess im a good canidate for the job but i thought i was average and about msn i hope so lol.. But ya hopefuly ur on my course if your going or the same thing that is and by the way i have yahoo and its working its JustinIverson2002 if ya wanna chat more


----------



## patrick666 (2 Mar 2005)

That is so strange, Justin. My account had been hacked into and the password was changed as well. 

Go to MSN.ca and go to the technical support and fill out them with the heading option of "There's a problem with my .NET passport account" and explain that someone has changed your password. They will email you back asking a bunch of questions to make sure it is truly your account like when you registered, your full name, location, specific folders, etc... It took only a day or two to fix for me..

I got back ona nd there were a bunch of random people on my msn list. Expect the same. I don't know what the heck is going on...

Cheers..


----------



## JustinIverson (3 Mar 2005)

yea which is a total pain in the ass eh man? people who have no fucking lives trying to make others who do hell..Well we need some people who are on my course to start posting lol hoping im not a loner or something lol


----------



## bojangles (28 Mar 2005)

Hey Justin,
First off...congrats! I also got my call and I start my BMQ on April 26th. Have you found anyone on here who is going the same time as you yet? I haven't heard of anyone else on here going on the 26th. I also feel like a bit of a loner.
Anyway..good luck and maybe we'll meet in St Jean.

Bojangles


----------



## JustinIverson (30 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> Hey Justin,
> First off...congrats! I also got my call and I start my BMQ on April 26th. Have you found anyone on here who is going the same time as you yet? I haven't heard of anyone else on here going on the 26th. I also feel like a bit of a loner.
> Anyway..good luck and maybe we'll meet in St Jean.
> 
> Bojangles



Actually i have found a few others on here seems like it takes until like the last weeks to get in touch with people on this site man lol but ya thanks and good luck to you also..

Justin


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (5 Apr 2005)

hey congrats Justin and Bojangles, I'm still waiting for my call...I've been in the process since a year now.  I'm joining the Infantry.  Something took alot of times, bcse of a certain things I needed to get check out on my medical, something so stupid I can't even and wont start on this crap...lol...I sent my new medical info to Borden since feb.24th, still no news.  I wish to start pretty soon my basic.  Of course I'll be on a french course, but still I just want to get started...lol...and get my ass kicked...lol.

The only thing Im little bit scared of is the swimming test, I'm not the greatest, very not the greatest, but hopefully I'll be okay.
Talk to you guys later.
Keep me posted.
RGR OUT


----------



## civvy3840 (5 Apr 2005)

Heavy_Duty391 said:
			
		

> The only thing Im little bit scared of is the swimming test, I'm not the greatest, very not the greatest, but hopefully I'll be okay.



From what I've heard the swim test doesn't really matter. I think you can fail it and not get kicked off the course. But that's only what I've read.


----------



## Carman (6 Apr 2005)

During the swim test is there a particular swim stroke you must do (ie. breast stroke) or do you just have to get your butt across the line?


----------



## Big Foot (6 Apr 2005)

You use the don't-sink stroke. Personally, I doggy paddled it and got across the pool. It really doesn't matter  ;D


----------



## civvy3840 (7 Apr 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> You use the don't-sink stroke. Personally, I doggy paddled it and got across the pool. It really doesn't matter   ;D



that would be funny.


----------



## Glorified Ape (11 Apr 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> From what I've heard the swim test doesn't really matter. I think you can fail it and not get kicked off the course. But that's only what I've read.



We had a guy on my course who had to be rescued by the PSP staff about 3 seconds after jumping in the pool. He couldn't swim AT ALL and he wasn't kicked off the course. They don't kick you out for failing the swim test, or at least they didn't on IAP and I would assume the same goes for recruits since the officers are supposed to set the example. Funny thing about it was that this guy was Navy.


----------



## civvy3840 (12 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> We had a guy on my course who had to be rescued by the PSP staff about 3 seconds after jumping in the pool. He couldn't swim AT ALL and he wasn't kicked off the course. They don't kick you out for failing the swim test, or at least they didn't on IAP and I would assume the same goes for recruits since the officers are supposed to set the example. Funny thing about it was that this guy was Navy.



That's would be really funny to see a navy guy that can't swim. ;D


----------

